# Seiko Speedmaster Sbdp021 Takuya Yura Le No.101/600



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm really tempted. This one is sweeeeet .

I do not know of the seller so if you are as tempted as I do your homework....

My link


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

That's nice :man_in_love:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its more than nice!

I had the money for this a few days ago...Now I dont..... :groan:

I would have probably bought it... A modern classic if ever there was one.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like the same one that I mentioned in the 'Modern Bullhead' thread a couple of weeks ago:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > > jasonm @ Mar 25 2009, 09:46 PM
> ...


Indeed, it is the same one - this was one of the previous listings: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220750194378&ru=http://shop.ebay.co.uk:80/i.html%3F_nkw%3D220750194378%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee

The seller has dropped the Buy-It-Now asking price from Â£1,333.00 to Â£1,175.00.

Still way too much for what is basically just a Seiko 7T62 movement inside, IMO :thumbsdown:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

But isnt that like saying that no 7A38 variant is worth any more than any other at the lowest common denominator price point?

This is more than just the movement , its a true limited edition modern classic seldom seen.... 

We all know that a watches worth has very very little to do with its constituent parts.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> But isnt that like saying that no 7A38 variant is worth any more than any other at the lowest common denominator price point?


To a certain extent, Jason - Yes. All things are relative. :grin:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, didnt expect it to be that much, stunning :wub: :wub:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is a lot of money :dontgetit:

One of these sold for $895 (Â£548) on SCWF last September, the seller started at $945 with no takers - I did consider it but couldn't get past 'all titanium' = light and fluffy :derisive:

Good luck to him but that is too much.

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> That is a lot of money :dontgetit:
> 
> One of these sold for $895 (Â£548) on SCWF last September, the seller started at $945 with no takers - I did consider it but couldn't get past 'all titanium' = light and fluffy :derisive:
> 
> ...


Your loosing your touch .... That was a steal


----------

